# New Orleans Hornets (37-16) @ San Antonio Spurs (36-17)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










AT&T Center, San Antonio, TX 
7:30pm CST











































































Preview​
Most likely the Spurs have not forgotten what the Hornets did to them last meeting so they will no doubt come out fighting. It would be nice if the Hornets don't just lay down for them. Tony Parker will likely come off the bench again for this game. It would be nice if the physicals are complete so the new players can play, especially Bonzi. Houston had better stop delaying Bobby's physical so our guys can play. :raised_ey


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey we want Bobby to suit up as soon as possible too! :laugh:

Ginobili's been on fire, and with the SG spot being the team's biggest weakness right now this game's not looking so good for thr Hornets... West really took it to Duncan last time around, he'll need the same kind of effort this time


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Hey we want Bobby to suit up as soon as possible too! :laugh:
> 
> *Ginobili's been on fire,* and with the SG spot being the team's biggest weakness right now this game's not looking so good for thr Hornets... West really took it to Duncan last time around, he'll need the same kind of effort this time



Fires eventually burn out. :wink: Let's hope it's tomorrow. And if he does continue being on fire, let's just hope other Spurs aren't.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This game's going to be on NBATV for those who aren't able to get the games on TV.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wells, James expected to play against Spurs..

*Bonzi Wells and Mike James are expected to make their debuts tonight when the Hornets play defending champion San Antonio at the AT&T Center. 

Wells and James watched Friday night's game against the Houston Rockets from the Hornets' bench. All of the players involved in the three-team deal that was finalized before Thursday's trade deadline had not completed their physicals and some paperwork had not been cleared by the league. 

"Hopefully, (tonight) we'll have both of them," Hornets Coach Byron Scott said. "I gave them a playbook, so they can get a pretty good idea on what we do. I gave them a list of things that we will run for them, so they can start looking at that on the video as well." *

Link


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It'd be awfully nice if Peterson could start playing like he belongs in the NBA tonight.He was bad offensively all season,but lately he can't guard anyone for squat either.This team needs him to be productive and I don't think it's asking too much for him to get 8 or 10 points and not just stink at everything else.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm sick of listening to Sean Elliot.That's the worse thing about league pass games and NBATV


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Sean Elliott makes the mute button my best friend. I usually watch all games on mute. I don't care who's commentating. Oh well. Another one bites the dust. They'd better get ready for Washington on Monday. The Western Conference is crazy. Crazier than I've ever seen. Drop down from #1 to #5 just like that.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

good ol' Texas 2-step


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Diable said:


> I'm sick of listening to Sean Elliot.That's the worse thing about league pass games and NBATV



He's the biggest homer ever.
He's the greatest commentator ever.


YOou, a hater.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

LMAO at SA fans coming in here tonight. None of them graced us with their presence on 1/26.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry Bonzi and Mike weren't too much help tonight guys 

Ginobili's just in the zone right now, and Spurs have taken it to the next gear after the all-star break as everyone predicted. Crazy how 2 straight losses can set a team back in the standings so quickly... I mean, you guys won 5 in a roll just before that! 

Once the new guys get adjusted I'm sure Hornets will be rolling again. Back to back losses to Houston and San Antonio shouldn't be that hard to swallow.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I didn't expect much out of the new guys tonight. They'll have to get acclimated to way the Hornets play. I'm not sweating it. I'm already looking forward to Monday.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

To put in perspective how nutsy the West is at the moment, the Hornets loss tonight moved them from 1st to 5th, lol. As a Suns fan, I'm glad for the loss since it moved them into first place for all but an hour or so until the Lakers beat the Clippers >_>

Anyways, Hornets should bounce back from this. They had to play a Houston team that's streaking right now and the Spurs are always trouble. I really like CP3 and hope Wells and James can produce some meaningful output for this team.

Good luck on the rest of the season ^_^


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> To put in perspective how nutsy the West is at the moment, the Hornets loss tonight moved them from 1st to 5th, lol. As a Suns fan, I'm glad for the loss since it moved them into first place for all but an hour or so until the Lakers beat the Clippers >_>
> 
> Anyways, Hornets should bounce back from this. They had to play a Houston team that's streaking right now and the Spurs are always trouble. I really like CP3 and hope Wells and James can produce some meaningful output for this team.
> 
> *Good luck on the rest of the season* ^_^


Same to you MeirToTheWise. Except on this coming Wednesday. :wink:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was actually pretty happy with what I saw from Mike James.All the Houston fans claim he's awful,but I see no reason why he can't do what the Hornets were asking from BJax and more.Jackson was a terrible ballhog whenever you played him at the point,James can certainly do that.What Jackson was doing well was hitting spot up jumpers off Paul's penetration.If James can do that then he has better size and lateral mobility than Jackson.I thought he did a pretty good job on Manu tonight even though the ******* kept hitting shots.If he can play good defense at the two that's as much or more than the team has gotten from anyone else.

Bonzi just looked lost and he was forcing shots that weren't there.Wow those turnovers he had were just butt ugly too.

The Hornets are really getting bullied in the last two games.It's obvious that Chandler and Armstrong don't match up with physical post players.Pretty obvious that the refs just don't respect the Hornets period.Louis Grillo is a terrible ref,but all of them let the other team beat on the Hornets then turn around and call touch fouls on them at the other end.Horry was absolutely mauling David West this entire game and the refs allowed him to do it all night.Then on the other end Armstrong was being whistled on every play.You may as well send someone in off the end of your bench to commit a flagrant foul.If they aren't going to call it equal make them do their jobs...Hold them to accounts.If it comes down to that the refs are responsible.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mike James is not terrible. I mean this is the same guy that averaged 18ppg as a starter for Toronto just 2 seasons ago. But his inconsistency and poor shot selection is what makes him undesirable as a player in your rotation. We gave him his chance when the season started, but he just couldn't produce night in night out. And the guy has a me-first mentality. Our team is on a winning streak, and all he cared about was how he wasn't getting PT. 

I think we wanted BJax for his slashing and penetration ability. I'm honestly not a big fan of his game either, but Adelman seems to know what to do with him. Bozni's a smart player, once he finds his stride he'll be a great addition to your rotation.


----------

